# Security links



## Hick (Feb 9, 2006)

Just a thought for anyone concerned.  

A few interesting links with information on how "you" can best protect your own machine.

http://www.happyhacker.org/indexb.shtml
http://www.eskimo.com/~joelm/tempest.html
http://www.cyber-rights.org/interception/stoa/ic2kreport.htm


----------



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks hick.


----------

